# Lilo L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99

## humbletech99

Hi, one of my owrk colleagues just installed another hard drive in a linux server and after rebooting, it came back up past POST and gave:

L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99...

and just hung there.

The boot loader is Lilo, and I believe it has halted because of a problem in the second stage boot loader. I'm more of a grub person that Lilo, but need to fix this quick...

any ideas? ( I was thinking of live cd booting and then running lilo again on the mbr to sort it, what do you recon? )

----------

## AliasXZ

 *humbletech99 wrote:*   

> I'm more of a grub person that Lilo, but need to fix this quick...

 

just use grub then or post the lilo.conf - he's made a mistake in the lilo.conf

I also believe that you have to mark the boot partition as bootable in fdisk

and yeh - overwrite the MBR using livecd - wont cause anymore harm than what there is already

----------

## humbletech99

thanks for the advice, I've sorted it by redoing the mbr from a chrooted env and making sure that bios points to that disk.

----------

## alienjon

Boy, I remember getting that error after something had happened to my hard disk (I think my comp crashed during a kernel re-build) and it somehow screwwed up BOTH Linux and Windows. I got the error and really freaked out, but I believe that it just means you have to re-run lilo.

----------

